# Think I may have an addiction



## gambit814 (Dec 17, 2018)

I may be addicted to machinist chests. This is my 4th one and I think the oldest. No Idea the make on it but theres a calandar from 1965 taped to the lid. Not much for goodies on the inside other then some old tap charts and a Morse taper chart.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 17, 2018)

gambit814 said:


> No Idea the make on it but theres a calandar from 1965 taped to the lid.


It looks like it is quite a bit older than that, guessing perhaps 1930s or 1940s.


----------



## BGHansen (Dec 17, 2018)

You will run out of space in the chests before you lose your desire to fill them.  You can never have too many places to place organized stuff.

Bruce


----------



## ConValSam (Dec 17, 2018)

More tool boxes = space for more tools.  What better situation exists?


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2018)

Addition? nah, Collector - yeah.

Pull out the drawers, look on the bottom, top, and sides for a makers mark, might be there.


----------



## gambit814 (Dec 17, 2018)

Bob Korves said:


> It looks like it is quite a bit older than that, guessing perhaps 1930s or 1940s.



I'm thinking so as well. I have a Union chest from the 50s(I think) and it definitely looks older then that


----------



## gambit814 (Dec 17, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Addition? nah, Collector - yeah.
> 
> Pull out the drawers, look on the bottom, top, and sides for a makers mark, might be there.


Thanks I didn't think to look there. Theres a spot on the side that looks like it had a tag that's long sense been lost.


----------



## middle.road (Dec 17, 2018)

gambit814 said:


> Thanks I didn't think to look there. Theres a spot on the side that looks like it had a tag that's long sense been lost.


Actually in all reality it doesn't matter. It's a cool tool chest and that is all that matters.

Also check the lock for makers marks...


----------



## gambit814 (Dec 17, 2018)

middle.road said:


> Actually in all reality it doesn't matter. It's a cool tool chest and that is all that matters.
> 
> Also check the lock for makers marks...


That's true. I saved it from the scrap yard so thats all that matters. Only mark I could find was on the lock. It was stamped yale.


----------



## projectnut (Dec 18, 2018)

I don't think you're an addict.   At one time we had well over a dozen.   Most were purchased back in the 70's and 80's and refinished for jewelry boxes for relatives.  At that time there were dozens available at antique stores.  Most sold for around $25.00  We still have 6 around the house used in various capacities.  Some are in the shop full of assorted tools while others are on shelves as decorations.  A couple have sentimental value.  One was from my wife's grandfather and the other belonged to her father.


----------



## gambit814 (Dec 18, 2018)

projectnut said:


> I don't think you're an addict.   At one time we had well over a dozen.   Most were purchased back in the 70's and 80's and refinished for jewelry boxes for relatives.  At that time there were dozens available at antique stores.  Most sold for around $25.00  We still have 6 around the house used in various capacities.  Some are in the shop full of assorted tools while others are on shelves as decorations.  A couple have sentimental value.  One was from my wife's grandfather and the other belonged to her father.



My union chest is like that. It was my great uncles and I believe he got it from my Great Great grandfather


----------



## Janderso (Jan 5, 2019)

Compare the quality of those tool chests vs. what we are offered today.
Granted, there are still some good quality boxes, Snap-on, Mack, Marco, but those old Kennedy’s were something special.
I was given one by a Gentleman’s group


----------



## gambit814 (Jan 6, 2019)

Janderso said:


> Compare the quality of those tool chests vs. what we are offered today.
> Granted, there are still some good quality boxes, Snap-on, Mack, Marco, but those old Kennedy’s were something special.
> I was given one by a Gentleman’s group


I know what you mean. A week or so ago I ended up getting a kennedy top and bottom off of facebook. The lid on the top box is gone so I think I'm gonna put a board in there and use it as a really big riser.


----------



## pstemari (Jan 6, 2019)

New Kennedys are still made in Van Wert and are quite nice, ditto² for Gerstner chests made in Dayton.

Gerstner has a pretty active forum on their site for chest collectors: https://www.gerstnerforum.com/


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

